# Rechte bei dem Verzeichnis einer NTFS Platte setzen

## raelianer

Ich möchte meine Lieder gerne für alle Nutzer des Rechners freigeben, nicht aber die anderen Daten.

Ich habe eine NTFS Platte mit meinen Daten drauf. Zur Zeit ist die so eingebunden:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1/              /mnt/hdd        ntfs            noauto,ro,uid=1000,umask=0077   0 0
```

Ziel wäre sowas:

```
dr-xr-x--- 2 root    users  4096 Sep 30 16:47 Audio
```

Verzeichnispfad: /mnt/hdd/Audio/

Ich hatte erst an sowas gedacht:

```
/mnt/hdd/Audio/         /mnt/Audio      none            bind,gid=users                  0 0
```

Aber dadurch werden leider nur die Rechte des oberen Eintrags übernommen.

Ich würde mich über Vorschläge freuen, dieses Problem irgendwie anzugehen... ist es überhaupt möglich das so zu lösen?

----------

## ScytheMan

ich denke das zauberwort ist ntfs-3g.

probier den treiber mal aus, damit hat man acl und kann rechte selbst setzen.

----------

## raelianer

Hm, das klingt nach einer Lösung  :Smile: 

Und damit kann ich es auch schaffen auf ein Unterverzeichnis zuzugreifen, wenn ich keinerlei Rechte auf dem übergeordneten Verzeichnis habe?

Naja, ich muss es wohl einfach probieren...

Aber Danke schonmal für den Vorschlag  :Smile: 

----------

## frank_tireur

Hallo raelianer,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /mnt/hdd/Audio/         /mnt/Audio      none            bind,gid=users                  0 0
> ```
> ...

 

ich glaube nicht, dass das so funktioniert. Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

aus man mount:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    The bind mounts.
> 
>               Since Linux 2.4.0 it is possible to remount part of the file hierarchy somewhere else. The call is
> ...

 

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## raelianer

Ja, das habe ich mir auch fast schon so gedacht, das ist wohl eher das Problem, dass man die Rechte beim ersten Mounten festlegt und wäre vermutlich auch eine Sicherheitslücke, wenn es nicht so wäre - schließlich kann ein Nutzer ja alles erstellen was er will und da die Rechte dran ändern... darum kann das wohl so überhaupt nicht funktionieren.

Ich bin jetzt erstmal so verblieben die ganze NTFS-Platte mit meiner UID zu mounten und den anderen Nutzern keinen Zugriff zu gewähren. Vermutlich ist die beste Lösung einen Samba oder einen Webserver zu betreiben, wo dann darüber andere Nutzer drauf zugreifen können...

Der Ansatz mit ntfs-3g wäre nur die, dass dann die Rechte aus dem ntfs-System beachtet werden und gar nicht neu gesetzt würden. Aber das kann ja kaum vereinbart werden mit den Linux Nutzern und Gruppen, weil die von ntfs aus ja ganz anders heißen. Ich bezweifel gerade, ob ich das überhaupt versuchen sollte...

----------

## frank_tireur

Schau dir mal man ntfs-3g an. Unter user mapping sollte das zu finden sein was du suchst. Selber gemacht hab ich das aber auch noch nie

Gruß Sebastian

----------

## raelianer

Ah! Okay! Wobei ich dann wohl die Rechte unter Windows quasi erst einmal richtig verteilen müsste - falls das user-mapping klappt müsste ja erstmal ein Benutzer Zugriff auf genau dieses eine Verzeichnis haben. Super, das klingt ja mal nach einer Lösung - das werde ich so bald wie möglich probieren!

----------

